# Richard Kiel dead: Jaws from James Bond movies was 74



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

From Fox News:



> Richard Kiel, the towering actor best known for portraying steel-toothed villain Jaws in a pair of James Bond films, has died. He was 74.
> Kelley Sanchez, director of communications at St. Agnes Medical Center, confirmed Wednesday that Kiel was a patient at the hospital and died. She declined to provide further details.
> The 7-foot-2-inch performer famously played the cable-chomping henchman who tussled with Roger Moore's Bond in "The Spy Who Loved Me" and "Moonraker." His massive height was attributed to a hormonal condition called acromegaly.
> Kiel's other memorable film and TV appearances included roles as towering boss Mr. Larson in "Happy Gilmore," lethal assistant Voltaire in "The Wild, Wild West" and extraterrestrial Kanamit in "The Twilight Zone."


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

A fantastic actor! I remember him from many great shows including Sid & Marty Kroft "Land of the Lost" back in the early 70's. As I start to watch retro channels more and more, I have seen him a great number of shows.

Rest in Peace and thank you!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

R.I.P. Richard.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I saw him almost exactly a year ago when he came to Cincinnati for our Comic Expo. For someone that had difficulty getting around (height, car accident etc), he really got around for the fans. Unfortunately, I didn't really ever notice much traffic at his booth.


----------

